# Großforellen



## LIFEKID (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich poste es mal hier da ich es sonst nicht wirklich einordnen konnte.

Wie Schmackhaft sind Großforellen?

Also solche ab 2,5 Kilo und mehr.
Ist das noch genießbar oder heisst es da würzen bis zum umfallen um überhaupt Geschmack rein zu bekommen?!.

Vielen Dank im Vor aus für Eure Antworten.

Grüße

Mike


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Geschmack ist klasse ... die war aus der Ostsee 
meine letzte Großforelle habe ich als "Graved-Lachs"  gemacht ...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Diese sind genauso Schmackhaft wie die kleinen.
Größere sind gut als > Graved Art <. Ebenso als Filets!


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

aus der 76er MeFo (5KG) haben wir Sushi gemacht und am nächsten Tag auch noch gegessen.

Klasse 1A


----------



## bassproshops (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Ich habe einmal eine Forelle von etwa 3 Kg gefangen genauer gesagt eine Lachsforelle , welche hervorragend geschmeckt hat 

Gruß Robin


----------



## LIFEKID (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Das hört sich schon mal beruhigend an.

Wie macht ihr das mit dem entgräten bei dem Filet. Bauchgräten sind gar kein Problem, aber im Rücken habe ich immer das Problem, dass beim entfernen das Filet ziemlich geschunden wird und dann nicht mehr sonderlich delikat ausschaut.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich umständlich genug ausgedrückt ;-)

Grüße

Mike


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Vernünftige Gräten-Pinzette reich. Dann klappt das auch! 




#h


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*



LIFEKID schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon mal beruhigend an.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit dem entgräten bei dem Filet. Bauchgräten sind gar kein Problem, aber im Rücken habe ich immer das Problem, dass beim entfernen das Filet ziemlich geschunden wird und dann nicht mehr sonderlich delikat ausschaut.
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Finger fühlen und dann mit ner Zange rausziehen.
sieht dann so aus, wenns fertig ist.

 http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/8/img0226gtx.jpg/


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*



antonio schrieb:


> was is ne lachsforelle, daß du das so betonst.
> 
> antonio



der Halbbruder von Seelachs und deutschem Kaviar|supergri


----------



## bassproshops (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*



antonio schrieb:


> was is ne lachsforelle, daß du das so betonst.
> 
> antonio



Hey

Das ist eine Zuchtform einer Regnbogenforelle !
Die werden so gefüttert das sie ein rotes Fleisch bekomm wie ein Lachs , ich habe gehört das Fitter ist i-wie mit Krebsen weiß ich aber nicht genau!
Ob das am Geschmack etwas ändert weis ich auch nicht


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*



LIFEKID schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit dem entgräten bei dem Filet. Bauchgräten sind gar kein Problem, aber im Rücken habe ich immer das Problem, dass beim entfernen das Filet ziemlich geschunden wird und dann nicht mehr sonderlich delikat ausschaut......
> 
> ...



Leg das Filet über nacht in den Kühlschrank, dann kannst Du die Fleischgräten am nächsten Tag besser erfühlen und das Ziehen ist auch leichter. (War ein Tip vom Koch Alfons Schubeck)
Ne kleine Zange anstatt einer speziellen Grätenpinzette tut ihre Arbeit genau so gut. Bei Fischen jenseits der 15kg (z.B. Lachs) stößt die Grätenpinzette an ihre Grenzen. :q|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (7. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Wenn ich mal- zu selten, sowas in der Größenordnung fange, bringe ich die zur Räucherei meines Vertrauens.
Die Jungs machen das jeden Tag.
Bevor ich da experimentiere, sind die paar Euro gut angelegt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Eine Lachsforelle ist eine Forelle die im Wildwasser sich Hauptsächlich aus Bach oder Flußflohkrebsen Ernährt.
In der Zuchtanstallt wird sie mit Karotinhaltigem futter gemästet.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Also - ich habe sowohl schon "wild" größere See-, Meerforellen und Lachse gefangen - als auch recht große "Lachsforellen" oder Großsaiblinge aus einigen guten Forellenteichanlagen, die alle köstlich waren!

Klar sind "Lachsforellen" eigentlich nur normale Regenbogenforellen, die mittels Futtergabe bunt & schön gefüttert wurden, aber geschmacklich fand´ ich sie bisher auch super!

Manchmal sind es auch rein sterile Zuchtfische/Hybriden, denen die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit "weggezüchtet" wurde, damit sie schneller & damit kostengünstiger Gewicht zulegen - sie schmecken trotzdem spitze!

Der letzte Große "Pelletbomber" hatte 5,72 kg und war richtig lecker!

Allerdings schneide ich bei Großforellen aus Teichen die Bauchlappen weg, weil die doch sehr fettig & glibbrig sein können - das haben die wilden "Riesen" nicht so extrem, weil sie vermutlich mehr Bewegung haben!

Aber egal ob geräuchert, gebeizt, gebraten oder sonstwie - richtig gut geschmeckt hat mir bisher jeder Salmonide über 4 Pfund - und die "Schöngefütterten" haben echt was für´s Auge - gerade wenn man Gäste zum essen hat, sind die immer hin und weg, wegen der schönen Farbe!

:vik:

Ernie


----------



## Wunstorfer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Letzten 3,5kg Regenbogner am Stück im Bratschlauch gemacht. Sieht gewaltig aus und war lecker.


----------



## wobbler68 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Hallo

Großforellen in Koteletts schneiden und mit Z.B. Lachs - Sahne Gratin (nach Geschmack nachwürzen )aus der Tüte ,in einer Auflaufform im Backofen zubereiten.  

Klappt auch mit Zander und Hecht sehr gut.:l
Kleine Forellen halbiert, werden von mir auch so zubereitet.

Mfg

     Alex


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Lachsforelle ist ausschließlich eine Handelsbezeichnung: "rot-fleischige Forellen über 1.5 kg." Es ist immer wieder lustig, was bei diesem Thema für Aussagen kommen...
Gruss ROY


----------



## cafabu (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*

Moinsen,
Forellen die auf natürliche Weise diese Größe erreichen schmecken genau so köstlich wie Kleine. Auf jegliche Art zubereitet.
Allerdings habe ich mal in einem dänischen Put&Take 4 Großforellen gefangen, die auf Macht gezüchtet worden waren. Schon beim filletieren war das Fleisch wabbelig statt fest und nach dem Braten sind sie nach dem ersten Bissen in den Müll gewandert.
Carsten


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Großforellen*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Forellen die auf natürliche Weise diese Größe erreichen schmecken genau so köstlich wie Kleine. Auf jegliche Art zubereitet.
> Allerdings habe ich mal in einem dänischen Put&Take 4 Großforellen gefangen, die auf Macht gezüchtet worden waren. Schon beim filletieren war das Fleisch wabbelig statt fest und nach dem Braten sind sie nach dem ersten Bissen in den Müll gewandert.
> Carsten


 
Ich denke mal, dass es "ausgediente" Zuchtforellen waren, die unzählige Male abgestreift wurden, bevor man sie in den Angelteich gesetzt hat!

Gibt es auch - und die sind in der Tat oft nicht mehr der Brüller und pfeiffen auf dem letzten Loch, nach ihrer "Zucht-Karriere"!

"Normal" gemästete Pellet-Bomber schmecken in der Regel ganz gut, sofern sie nicht ganz ohne Bewegung ranwachsen mussten!

E.


----------

